# Missing feathers/Irritated-looking skin



## Revans (3 mo ago)

Hello - our 1.5 y/o Gold Laced Wyandotte has some very irritated-looking skin & several bald spots. She is eating & drinking as normal, & we don't believe her egg production has been affected. We suspected mites as 2 others in our flock have varying degrees of this but we haven't found evidence of this after examining the chickens & the coop nor have we found bullying to be the culprit. We initially chalked it up to molting but her appearance has not improved since winter. We are relatively new chicken owners & appreciate any advice!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No bullying. Do you have a rooster? The areas she's missing feathers very often is from over attention from a rooster. 

But the skin on her head and neck looks wonky. Her earlobe should not look like that either. Is it the same on the other side of her head?


----------

